# found this article in another forum...



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.psychforums.com/depersonalization/topic167317.html

found this and apply to me...


----------



## DepecheDean (Oct 29, 2015)

That was shockingly accurate, it's a pity they can't just tell us who we really are though lol

Also, there's the argument that what we think is a fundamental part of ourselves, but perhaps that's my ego jumping in to defend itself.

Good post.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

Its yes and no.

Ok, you got a carrier, married wife, having kids, living apparently happy and you start having DPDR. You're on the wrong way? You divorce the wife, blame your kids, change carrier?

I don't quite think it's all about the wrong PATH you make, I think it's your mental abilities of dealing with new life responsibilities, life stress, big changes. It's more like an event that triggered your fault in thinking, and because you don't have the tools to understand life, you get anxious and your body turns on DPDR because it sees that you're not dealing with it like you should.

Now, if we take that idea from the topic, what's my wrong path? I chosed my medical carrier that I always loved and the specialty that I always wanted since medical student years, and I found an amazing lovely wife. What did I do wrong? You can't blame your work/wife, you need to fix yourself, your way of thinking and processing stuff. IMO


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

After reading mentioned topic and the blog entry about NPD (narcissistic personality disorder)

my first thought is tone of the topic is very condemnatory and disquieting.

" It is no shame to make mistakes, admitting them and laughing one about yourself will lead to personal growth and happiness, not admitting it and following the road which led you to deep shame (depersonalization) will ruin your life."

So I have done all the things mentioned in the first sentence years ago, I'm not ashamed of myself, but still have dpd!

"Making the decision which will *cure *your DP will be utterly painful for your ego but utterly good for your real self."

Again the cure word. :sad:


----------

